# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Çmimet ndërkombetare & rekordet

## labikja

Ju lutem a mund të më jepni informacion mbi njerëz te cilët kanë fituar çmime ndërkombëtare dhe kanë thyer rekorde?Le të jene nga çdo fushe

----------


## suada dr

te rekomandoj te shikosh programin Lo show dei records, ne oren 21:00 tek canale 5, cdo te enjte.Aty do gjesh thyrje rekordesh nga me te ndryshmet.Te gjith bejn pjes ne librin Guines.
klm

----------


## labikja

shume faleminderit suada dr

----------


## suada dr

> shume faleminderit suada dr



Ishte kenaqesi.

----------

